# Гле лучше лечить грыжу?



## swerf (16 Авг 2010)

Ну, собственно, сабж, только к операции совсем не хочется прибегать, вроде, пока двигаемся нормально, без особых изменений, пока не прижмет - под нож ложится не будем, учитывая возможные последствия nea .

В общем-то, выбор не так и велик, нашел всего три клиники (может, плохо искал):

1. Небезысвестный Войт (Клиника Войта)
2. Клиника Позвоночника 
3. Клиника Доктора Бобыря

Может кто лечил грыжу? Может конкретного врача посоветуете или еще какое другое место куда обратиться (фактор цены на лечение тоже играет роль, хотя и не первую)? Спасибо.


----------



## Тимур Гусейнов (23 Сен 2010)

marik написал(а):
			
		

> Вертеброревитология - метод ....*устранения причины *заболевания, что есть явной альтернативой, хирургии, вытяжению, мануальной терапии.


Всегда полезен критический и немного скептический взгляд. Это может уберечь от ошибок. 
Например, упомянутый метод существует только в стенах названного учреждения. И больше нигде. Более того. В Мире Пока нет никаких оснований  для его анализа и,даже,  для высказывания мнения. 

А ориентироваться надо только на методы и предложения о которых в медицине сложилось представление. И ориентируясь на это представление.


----------

